# Backlinks needed!



## GSquadron (Jan 26, 2013)

I was talking with a friend of mine about the website I have and he told me I should add
backlinks to the website. So I thought to ask here!
Whoever wants to backlink its website with mine and vice-versa, send me a pm.

Website in signature--V


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 26, 2013)

all links on the this forum and most other sites that let you enter user-generated data are rel="nofollow", so they won't count for SEO


----------



## Wells (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Aleksander,

Your website PR is currently 0, beware of your partner links. Some will improve your PR, some will bring you to Google black list.
http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/why-did-my-pagerank-go-down/

Hope it may help you


----------



## GSquadron (Feb 16, 2013)

Now it is 1/10


----------



## james04k (Mar 1, 2013)

It's a good idea. It's useful to increase backlinks to get reciprocal links from high pr website. But your website page rank is 0 so it's be hard to find high pr backlinks so you should also invest some money.


----------



## dunnmelaniej (Mar 26, 2013)

I've been in touch with recent Google updated regarding backlinking concept and come to know that its not only about linking but about relevant niche linking. You must concentrate on getting backlinks from niche sites and authority ones especially. Moreover more .edu and .gov would do the most benefit.


----------



## GSquadron (Mar 26, 2013)

@dunnmelaniej
Thank you for your help

@james
The page rank is 1 not 0
Check it here: http://www.prchecker.info

I don't know why, but lately I have seen my website showing up 5x more on google, but after some research I think that it is the 6 month old which helped me with the authority.
I have read that 2 years with a website is old for Google and you will have a good reputation after that.
Getting one out of 10 for less than 6 months is superb.

Thanks for the important info because I have been backlinked by a college in Spain. (I didn't ask them to backlink, but they are most interested on the books i guess)
That is .edu


----------

